# 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

					1&1 wittert durch die Bündelungstechnik der Telekom, der bei Bedarf den DSL-Anschluss mit LTE beschleunigt, einen Wettbewerbsvorteil und fordert Zugang - oder ein Verbot. Die beiden Telekommunikations-Anbieter liegen schon seit längerem im Clinch, nun soll sich die Bundesnetzagentur in den Streit einklinken.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*


----------



## mullmanu (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Jaaaaa genau und zeitgleich machen die sich seit Wochen über das Mobilfunknetz der Telekom in der Werbung lustig... einfach nur lachhaft


----------



## Freakless08 (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Finde ich gut. Die Telekom hat schließlich das alte Post Netz überlassen bekommen. Da sollten diese den Mitbewerbern etwas von den Technologien abgeben.


----------



## Yellowant (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

lol

keine eigene Technik entwickeln aber jammer wenn jemand anderer was gutes auf den Markt bringt.

Die Firma ist sowas von daneben,


----------



## z4x (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Dieses ganzes LTE zeug bringt doch in "ländlichen Gebieten" was wohl eher überall außer in einer großstadt ist nichts. 

Ich will echte 100mbits+ haben und nicht über LTE wo man dann noch für seine schlechtere Verbindung mit einem Datencap bestraft wird, oder in der Prime Time nur Probleme hat. 

Die nutzten LTE nur als ausrede um nicht überall ordentliches Netz zu verlegen. 

Mir ist klar das es hier um nur um unterstützung zum DSL geht, aber diese Entwicklung gefällt mir trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Gripschi (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Das Problem ist ehe das die Telekom Gewinn abwerfen muss.

Da sie Privatisiert wurde verlangen die Vorstände und Anleger Gewinne.

Dieses Hybrid Zeug macht mir auch Sorgen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

So ist das. Die Telekom soll forschen, investieren und das Risiko tragen und alle anderen sollen sich an der Infrastruktur bereichern dürfen. 
Warum baut 1&1 nicht eine eigene Technik zur Nutzung auf? Einfach mal einen eigenen Router dafür entwickeln....


----------



## Freakless08 (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So ist das. Die Telekom soll forschen, investieren und das Risiko tragen und alle anderen sollen sich an der Infrastruktur bereichern dürfen.


Warum bereichern? Die zwischenanbieter zahlen Mietgebühren für die Leitungen an die Telekom genauso wie auch Mietgebühren für die Mobilfunknetze.
Da kassiert die Telekom fleißig mit.


----------



## Julian1303 (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ehe das die Telekom Gewinn abwerfen muss.
> 
> Da sie Privatisiert wurde verlangen die Vorstände und Anleger Gewinne.
> 
> Dieses Hybrid Zeug macht mir auch Sorgen.


hmm ja, mir auch. zwar nicht als Stadtbewohner aber für leute auf dem Land, naja mal schauen wo das alles noch hin führt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Bei mir laeuft hybrid inzwischen stabil mit 40-50mbit.

Hoffe 1und1 erhaelt hier auch die rechte, denn es ist ganz klar ein unfairer wettbewerbsvorteil und konkurrenz schadet sowieso nie.

Mit waere eine 100mbit standleitung trotzdem lieber.



Aber am ende bringen einem auch 300mbit nix wenn man irgendwie immer bei youtube gedrosselt laeuft.....ich kann dort viele videos (z.b von gronkh) nicht in 1080p@60fps bzw manchmal nichtmal in 720p@30fps sehen weil die bandbreite da gedrosselt wird bei der telekom im allgemeinen.


Was bringen mir also riesige datenbandbreiten wenn die nutzbaren kostenfreien dienste gedrosselt werden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



mullmanu schrieb:


> Jaaaaa genau und zeitgleich machen die sich seit Wochen über das Mobilfunknetz der Telekom in der Werbung lustig... einfach nur lachhaft


So sollte Werbung auch sein, es muss einfach alles erlaubt sein dort.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob es mit oder ohne Blutvergießen über die Bühne geht


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So ist das. Die Telekom soll forschen, investieren und das Risiko tragen und alle anderen sollen sich an der Infrastruktur bereichern dürfen.
> Warum baut 1&1 nicht eine eigene Technik zur Nutzung auf? Einfach mal einen eigenen Router dafür entwickeln....



Das was die telekom aufbaut und investiert, stammt durch einen grossteil aus staatlicher unterstuetzung (staat ist ja selber mit mehr als 30% anteileigner) und somit aus geldern der steuerzahler.

Finde es nur fair, das 1&1 und co fuer einen fairen wettbewerb auch etwas vom kuchen abbekommen.

Werde mein dsl hybrid in absehbarer zeit auch wieder abmelden.
Es ist sau teuer, nicht stabil, shared, wird gedrosselt........einfach kein gutes preis leistungsverhaeltnis.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Die Telekom hätte es nie geben dürfen.
Ich weis zu wenig über den Sachverhalt um mir eine Meinung zu bilden und habe auch keine Lust zu recherchieren, warum genau 1&1 kein Hybrid anbieten kann und ob die Forderung Hand und Fuß hat. Die von PCGH dargestellte Situation kommt mir einfach nur lachhaft vor. 
Super PCGH ich fühle mich klasse informiert, nicht  
Die Info dass etwas passiert habe ich aber ich kann die Situation ohne weitere Recherche nicht einschätzen - ist 1&1 dreist ? - ist die Telekom dreist ? - wer beeinflusst hier den Markt wie ? 

Warum will 1&1 den einzigen Lichtblick in der Internetwüste Deutschland auch noch verbieten ? Naja, bei dieser Netzpolitik bin ich eh bald "Internetflüchtling".

@warawarawiiu 

Hybrid kostet kaum mehr als normales (V-)DSL.... 
Ich habe zwar atm probleme mit meiner Leitung (DSL Leitung produziert CRC fehler ohne ende.) aber bei mir hat es wenigstens auch zuhause das Internet schnell genug gemacht auch mal Youtube über 480p ansehen zu können....


----------



## Freakless08 (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

LOL. Ich schau YouTube 4k@60 flüssig. Was habt ihr für schlechte Internetanbieter?

Naja. Dank den Politikern und der EU wird das in Zukunft durch die "Netzneutralität" sicherlich NICHT besser bei euch.


----------



## Erok (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Irgendwie wundert mich das rum geheule von 1und1 nicht.

Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland arbeiten zusammen, Unitymedia und o2 haben zusammen gefunden, und Telekom brauch keinen Partner.

Dass sich da 1und1 bisschen blöd vorkommt, ist schon klar  Würde sagen, einfach den Zug verpasst, auf den andere aufgesprungen sind, selber schuld 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> LOL. Ich schau YouTube 4k@60 flüssig. Was habt ihr für schlechte Internetanbieter?
> 
> Naja. Dank den Politikern und der EU wird das in Zukunft durch die "Netzneutralität" sicherlich NICHT besser bei euch.



Internetanbieter ? Hat mit dem Anbieter nichts zu tun nur das Netz aus dem vorherigen Jahrhundert macht da nicht mit.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Internetanbieter ? Hat mit dem Anbieter nichts zu tun nur das Netz aus dem vorherigen Jahrhundert macht da nicht mit.



Hm. Grad nochmal mit diesem Video in 4k getestet Star Wars Battlefront 4k 60fps Gameplay - HOW GORGEOUS DOES IT LOOK ???   
Am Anfang buffert es etwas, danach ist es flüssig..... und das mit 16000 Leitung. HTML5-Videoplayer. Adobe Flash habe ich nicht auf meinem Rechner.


warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Bei mir laeuft hybrid inzwischen stabil mit 40-50mbit.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber am ende bringen einem auch 300mbit nix wenn man irgendwie immer bei youtube gedrosselt laeuft.....ich kann dort viele videos (z.b von gronkh) nicht in 1080p@60fps bzw manchmal nichtmal in 720p@30fps sehen weil die bandbreite da gedrosselt wird bei der telekom im allgemeinen.


Das hört sich hier anders an. Er hat 40000-50000 (fast das dreifache/bzw drüber) und schaft kein YouTube in HD..... 

... und nein, ich bin nicht bei 1&1.
In Zukunft werden wir aber wohl noch einiges an gedrosseltem Internet in Deutschland bekommen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Also bei mir ist die Standard Leitung mittlerweile im bereich 3-4mbit mit hybrid komme ich ohne Antenne auf 16mbit mit zum testen ausgeliehener Antenne auf ~20mbit dann kommt das hardcap. 
Damit kann ich auch alles gucken, downloaden etc.


----------



## Pinhead (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Hallo.

Keine Ahnung warum 1und1 solche Ansprüche stellt.Sollen sie doch selbst forschen und sich nicht immer ins gemachte Nest setzen.Die Technik,die die Telekom da anbietet,wurde von der Telekom und Huawei entwickelt.Warum sollte 1und1 dafür Zugang erhalten?Auch muss hierbei Viprinet erwähnt werden,der Erfinder der echten Bündelung aller verfügbaren Internetzugänge durch einen Multichannel VPN Router.Soll sich 1und1 doch dort um eine Lizenz bemühen.
Gruss


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Das was die telekom aufbaut und investiert, stammt durch einen grossteil aus staatlicher unterstuetzung (staat ist ja selber mit mehr als 30% anteileigner) und somit aus geldern der steuerzahler.
> 
> Finde es nur fair, das 1&1 und co fuer einen fairen wettbewerb auch etwas vom kuchen abbekommen.


Von welchem Kuchen?  Hybrid kommt aus dem Vorteil ein eigenes Netz im Mobilfunk und Festnetz zu haben und wurde von der Telekom entwickelt.  Technisch ist eine Bündelung nicht einfach. 1&1 ist ein reiner Reseller. Die haben garnix.  Die mieten sich überall nur ein und haben im Mobilfunk nur Vodafone als Partner. Für Hybrid müssten die beim Mobilfunkt auf Telekom wechseln und alle Kunden auf Telekom RSL Produkte umstellen. Das machen die allein wegen den Kosten nicht. Soll ja alles schön billig sein im besten, nicht existierenden Netz.



> Werde mein dsl hybrid in absehbarer zeit auch wieder abmelden.
> Es ist sau teuer



es kostet kein Aufpreis, bis auf die optionalen Speedoptionen und die etwas höhere Gerätemiete. Das Teil ist immerhin ein Gerät mit 2 Modem Einheiten, welches über einen VPN ein Bonding macht.


> nicht stabil, shared



Lies mal bitte richtig. Es ist ein optionaler Turbo. Es wird dir nur die Geschwindigkeit deines DSL-Anteils garantiert. Was anderes wurde nie behauptet.
Stabil läuft es allemal. Wenn nicht, kann die Telekom ja nix für deine Empfangsverhältnisse vor Ort. Hier spielt halt auch rein wo dein Router im Bezug zum Sendemast steht.



> wird gedrosselt



wird es nicht!


----------



## Keksdeu (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

1und1 braucht da gar nicht rumheulen, die könnten das ganze selbst umsetzen wenn sie wollten mit bestehenden Vorleistungsprodukten, wäre nur teurer für sie und man müsste seinen hintern in bewegung setzen  und mal was investieren

Hybrid ist klar eine Brücken bzw. enthusiasten Lösung, für jene ohne alternative oder welche die immer mehr wollen. Ich selbst nutze es seit Dezember 2014 und bin äußerst zufrienden, anfangs gab es hier und da mal probleme aber die wurden fix behoben. Mitlerweile wird der VDSL50 mit bis zu 100/40 ergänzt was sich real auf 120Mbitdown und 35 Mbit up zeigt, dass ist ein Starker Sprung nur der Speedport ist ein wenig teuer für die doch schon sehr betagt verbaute Hardware.

@*warawarawiiu*, was meinste was der Staat an der Telekom verdient, jedes Jahr mit den Dividenden eben weil sie Anteilseigner sind...

Ich bin dafür das der Antrag NICHT durchkommt, dass ganze funktioniert nur gut solange es nicht viele nutzen und die Telekom mit ihrem eigensfinanzierten LTE Netz das doch ziemlich gut steuern kann.

Hinzufügend, es gibt keine Drossel! So viel Daten wie ich da schon durchgejagt habe, sowohl up als auch down müsste das Limit wenn ziemlich hoch liegen.
Das mit Youtube und ähnlich ist tatsächlich ziemlich doof, stehe gern vor dem selben problem aber nutze Youtube auch generell sehr selten.


----------



## Bunkasan (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Hier mal ein interessanter Link für alle die immer vom "Drosseln" reden, und wissen wollen wo der Hase eigentlich im Pfeffer liegt. Is schon was älter, aber leider immer noch aktuell...

NetzneutralitÃ¤t: Backbone-Betreiber Level 3 Ã¤uÃŸert sich zu Peering-Problemen | heise Netze

Zuminderst die Telekom faselte mal was vor einer Weile 2016 das Peering am Decix auszubauen:

Telekom will PrÃ¤senz am DE-CIX massiv ausbauen | heise Netze

Was aber angesichts der kommenden "Spezialdienste" auch nichts ander Situation ändern dürfte, dass die kleinen Provider ihre Kunden gängeln, um wen auch immer abzukassieren...


----------



## Quake2008 (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Keksdeu schrieb:


> 1und1 braucht da gar nicht rumheulen, die könnten das ganze selbst umsetzen wenn sie wollten mit bestehenden Vorleistungsprodukten, wäre nur teurer für sie und man müsste seinen hintern in bewegung setzen  und mal was investieren
> 
> Hybrid ist klar eine Brücken bzw. enthusiasten Lösung, für jene ohne alternative oder welche die immer mehr wollen. Ich selbst nutze es seit Dezember 2014 und bin äußerst zufrienden, anfangs gab es hier und da mal probleme aber die wurden fix behoben. Mitlerweile wird der VDSL50 mit bis zu 100/40 ergänzt was sich real auf 120Mbitdown und 35 Mbit up zeigt, dass ist ein Starker Sprung nur der Speedport ist ein wenig teuer für die doch schon sehr betagt verbaute Hardware.
> 
> ...



Jup, dass kann ich bestätigen, habe von eine Drossel noch nichts gemerkt, aber das wird auch so beworben, dass es keine Drossel gibt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Von welchem Kuchen?  Hybrid kommt aus dem Vorteil ein eigenes Netz im Mobilfunk und Festnetz zu haben und wurde von der Telekom entwickelt.  Technisch ist eine Bündelung nicht einfach. 1&1 ist ein reiner Reseller. Die haben garnix.  Die mieten sich überall nur ein und haben im Mobilfunk nur Vodafone als Partner. Für Hybrid müssten die beim Mobilfunkt auf Telekom wechseln und alle Kunden auf Telekom RSL Produkte umstellen. Das machen die allein wegen den Kosten nicht. Soll ja alles schön billig sein im besten, nicht existierenden Netz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ließ dich mal im offiziellen hybridforum der Telekom-hilft ein.

10€ mehr gerätemiete im Monat ist bei dir "etwas höhere Gerätemiete"?

Meine Verhältnisse vor Ort sind optimal. Ich erreiche deshalb auch dauerhaft rund um die Uhr 40-50mbit.

Bei meinen Eltern allerdings (mit perfekten empfangswerten laut dem wartungsmenü des Reuters) kommt man nicht über 2Mbit-4Mbit.
Die Telekom vermarktet dort trotzdem die 100Mbit Option.
Und die Telekom weiß genau das die Zelle komplett überlastet ist..... trotzdem den 100Mbit lügen. 
Normale LTE Kunden werden übrigens in der Zelle sowieso priorisiert (die mit 500mb handyvolumen die alle 500mb einen speedpass für 5€ buchen)


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ließ dich mal im offiziellen hybridforum der Telekom-hilft ein.
> 
> 10€ mehr gerätemiete im Monat ist bei dir "etwas höhere Gerätemiete"?
> 
> ...



Also der 724V kostet 5€ im Monat und der Hybrid 10€. Das sind bei mir 5€ mehr. Router hat an sich die gleiche Leistung, nur das 2. Modem ist mit drin.
Ich bekomme auch kostenlos die Option 100 und bei mir kommen nur 50 an. Was du glaubst was optimal ist, ist meist noch lange nicht optimal.

Die "Überlastung" ist aber nicht 24/7 und somit stimmt eher was bei dem Bonding nicht. Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Ne Außenantenne wäre vielleicht auch hilfreich. Das mit der Prio fürs Handy ist auch richtig so. Der Hybrid Turbo ist halt optional.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut. Die Telekom hat schließlich das alte Post Netz überlassen bekommen. Da sollten diese den Mitbewerbern etwas von den Technologien abgeben.



Alles klar, 1&1 kann nur in der Werbung dumm machen und die Preise drücken aber kein Cent für Ausbau ausgeben. Von was Träumst du nachts?
1&1 könne mal selbst Entwickeln, aber das können di ja auch nicht Router von AVM nehmen, leider können die kein Hybrid aber Zyxel sollte können ist den wahrscheinlich zu teuer.


----------



## AMD (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Yellowant schrieb:


> lol
> 
> keine eigene Technik entwickeln aber jammer wenn jemand anderer was gutes auf den Markt bringt.
> 
> Die Firma ist sowas von daneben,



Und welche Technik hat die Telekom entwickelt? (V)DSL? LTE? Sicher nicht.


----------



## Elektro (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Also ich bin kein Freund der Telekom da ich schon viel und lange Ärger mit denen hatte, dennoch finde ich die Forderung von 1&1 etwas weltfremd. 
Die Telekom hat sich durch Forschung und Investition einen technologischen Vorteil verschafft. 
Ich finde man sollte das wie bei Patenten handhaben, 7 Jahre Schutz (oder so) und dann sollte jeder Zugang zur Technik bekommen. 
Wenn jeder gleich kostenlos die Forschung anderer Unternehmen nutzen kann, lohnt sich diese Forschung und Investition der Firmen gar nicht mehr, das wäre dann sehr schlecht weil es den Fortschritt ausbremst.
Ja ich weiss Hybrid ist eine schlechte Lösung, Glasfaser ist mir auch lieber und wie gesagt ich bin nicht so gur zu sprechen auf die Telekom. Aber Soll doch 1&1 erstma was in Hardware investieren, wie etwa eigene Mobilfunkmasten oder eigene Leitungen (falls Sie das in Vergleichbaren Mengen wie Vodafon oder Telekom  haben, lasse ich mich natürlich belehren).
Wer nur die Technik anderer nutzt und selber nichts eigenes auf die Reihe bringt sollte sich zurück halten. 

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, das kann ja zum Glück in diesem Land (noch ) jeder so sehen wie er will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Warum sollte jeder seine Suppe kochen wenn es schon bestehende Möglichkeiten gibt die man nutzen könnte. Nur so bleibt die Fuhre für alle bezahlbar


----------



## Schmandt (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

1&1 kann da doch garnix selber Entwickeln da sie die Hardware/Infrastrucktur der Telekom mitnutzen, oder liege ich da falsch? 

Die Telekom sollte endlich mal anfangen die Netze auszubauen, anstatt solche flicken Techniken zu bringen.

M. M. n. gehört die Telekom genauso wie die Bahn wieder verstaatlicht und sich wieder auf die Versorgung  konzentrieren, anstatt auf Gewinmaximierung. Dann gibts auch keinen Streit um solche zwischenlösungen.

Was passiert wenn man Sparten privatisiert bei denen alle Anbieter von der Infrastruktur eines Anbieters abhängig sind. Die Bahn z.b. zögert Reparaturen solange raus bis sie neu bauen dürfen auf Staatskosten natürlich.

Die Telekom wird wohl erst flächendeckend ausbauen wenn das Kupfer in den Leitungen wieder eins mit dem Boden ist. 

Aber wie man ja immer gesagt bekommt Staat ist böse und der Markt regelt das schon. Privatisierung ist toll und ewiges Wachstum das Ziel.
In dem Sinne empfehle ich Londoner Leitungswasser. Hat nen ganz eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## L0calHorst (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Spannendes Halbwissen hier. Als ob 1&1 nur mit der Telekom zusammen arbeiten würde ...


----------



## Decrypter (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut. Die Telekom hat schließlich das alte Post Netz überlassen bekommen. Da sollten diese den Mitbewerbern etwas von den Technologien abgeben.



Und ?
Was hat das mit dem Mobilfunknetz zu tun ?
Richtig, gar nichts. Denn dieses mußte die Telekom, wie auch VF und/oder O2 (E-Plus) auch erst aufbauen.
Desweiteren ist der Technikpartner von 1+1 im Mobilfunkbereich entweder O2 oder VF und nicht die Telekom. Sollen sie doch bei denen mal an die Tür klopfen wegen eines Hybrid Zuganges für 1+1 DSL Kunden. Wäre ja sicherlich auch problemlos möglich, wenn der DSL Anschluss von VF als einer der DSL Technikpartner kommt. Aber VF wird 1+1 sicherlich was husten.

Ich kann das Gejaule und Gejammere von 1+1 nicht mehr hören. Das ist aber eben der Preis, wenn man kein eigenes Netz besitzt und nur Wiederverkäufer von Vorleistungsprodukten andere Unternehmen mit eigenen Netzen ist. Aber das ist eben typisch 1+1. Nichts investieren, aber alles haben wollen. und dann zu Dumpingpreisen weiterverkaufen. So funktioniert das aber nicht immer.


----------



## Keksdeu (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut. Die Telekom hat schließlich das alte Post Netz überlassen bekommen. Da sollten diese den Mitbewerbern etwas von den Technologien abgeben.



Das ist so nicht richtig, die Telekom hat das Netz zwar übernommen allerdings wurden mit Übernahme auch Schulden in Mrd höhe übernommen, die es noch immer zu begleichen gilt. Zumal hier der draht übernommen wurde sowie die Hvts und die Kvzs aber keine aktive DSL Technik im Indoor oder Outdoor sowie die ganzen Glasfaser Anbindungen, was alles von der Telekom selbst über die Jahre aufgebaut werden musste, aus eigenen Mitteln


----------



## Quake2008 (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Die Überschrift aus deren Kundensicht lautet folgendermaßen: " Millionen 1&1 Kunden fordern besseren Service & Leistung".


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

hab ich noch nix von gehört, 
bedeutet das dass die 12MBit die ich von 1und1 bekomme könnten dann auf die 16MBit, für die ich jeden Monat zahle, kostenlos aufgerüstet werden indem man mir die fehlenden 4MBit per LTE sendet (entsprechenden Router vorausgesetzt)?

...nee das kostet dann sicher wieder extra, gel? und bei meinem glück gibts hier auch kein LTE sondern nur 3G.


----------



## banned4life (1. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Bei 12 MBit bist du in dem Rahmen, wo sie sowieso nix machen müssen. 

1&1 hätte gerne alles von der Telekom und natürlich für 10€ im Monat. Die Leute freuen sich dann, dass sie für 20€ DSL bekommen und der andere Teil der Bevölkerung jammert, weil sie nur Schmalband bekommen. So ist die Welt.


----------



## DrNGoc (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> hab ich noch nix von gehört,
> bedeutet das dass die 12MBit die ich von 1und1 bekomme könnten dann auf  die 16MBit, für die ich jeden Monat zahle, kostenlos aufgerüstet werden  indem man mir die fehlenden 4MBit per LTE sendet (entsprechenden Router  vorausgesetzt)?
> 
> ...nee das kostet dann sicher wieder extra, gel? und bei meinem glück gibts hier auch kein LTE sondern nur 3G.


Das funktioniert so, wie als hättest du zwei gebündelte Anschlüsse. Einen DSL und einen optionalen LTE, der sich hinzuschaltet, sollte die Bandbreite deines DSL nicht ausreichen oder erschöpft sein.
Ich, mit Hybrid DSL 50 (10 up), kann so häufig Bandreiten im Bereich von echten 70-80 down / 18 Up erreichen. Der Ping bleibt dabei trotzdem noch in einem guten Bereich von 20-40ms. Habe aber auch schon oft gehört, dass es nicht immer so gut funktioniert. Hängt eben auch von der LTE-Abdeckung und Nutzungsgrad in der Region ab.

Kostet mich dasselbe wie DSL 50 ohne Hybrid. Einzig der Router ist in seiner Miete teurer. Hier nutz die Telekom die Stellung als alleiniger Anbieter dieser Technik/Geräte aus und verlangt dafür 10 Euro im Monat.


----------



## Eckism (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Hm. Grad nochmal mit diesem Video in 4k getestet Star Wars Battlefront 4k 60fps Gameplay - HOW GORGEOUS DOES IT LOOK ???
> Am Anfang buffert es etwas, danach ist es flüssig..... und das mit 16000 Leitung. HTML5-Videoplayer. Adobe Flash habe ich nicht auf meinem Rechner.



Du bist mir ja schon immer etwas suspekt gewesen, aber dein "4K" Video ist kein 4K Video, das geht nur bis 1080p@60.
Dein hochgelobtes supergeiles Windoof 10 verarscht dich.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Erok schrieb:


> Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland arbeiten zusammen, Unitymedia und o2 haben zusammen gefunden, und Telekom brauch keinen Partner.


Vodafone hat Kabel Deutschland aufgekauft. Unitymedia bietet dank o2 nur seine eigene mobile Allnet-Flat für Unitymediakunden an. 1&1 arbeitet bei den mobilen Produkten auch mit Vodafone und o2 zusammen (die mobilen Tarife gibt es doppelt. D-Netz grundsätzlich 5 € mehr im Monat). Außerdem arbeitet im DSL-Bereich 1&1 mit Vodafone (ehemals Arcor), QSC und Telefonica zusammen und haben bei den dreien sogar erweiterte Wartungsoptionen wie das direkte konfigurieren der DSLAM Portprofile und haben zudem eine äußerst starke Partnerschaft mit AVM. Bis auf dieses Hybrid gibt es also nichts. Aber auch rein garnichts für 1&1, dem sie hinterher heulen müssten. Und wenn man mal schaut, was bei den Verträgen noch zusätzlich für die Kunden mit drin ist, da sollte eher die Telekom im Boden versinken. Ob man das ganze Zeug brauch oder nicht, lass ich mal dahingestellt. Aber große Online-Festplatte, eine TL-Domain, Webspace etc. Da ist schon einiges bei.

Der Schritt, den 1&1 hier geht, ist definitiv logisch. Die Frage ist nur, in wie weit sie das ganze durchdrücken können. Denn wenn sich die Telekom am Ende nur darauf einlässt, dass nur das Telekom-Netz genutzt werden darf (vorrausgesetzt die Bundesnetzagentur stimmt den Bedingungen zu), ist der Gewinn für die Kunden lächerlich. Denn am Ende muss 1&1 den ganzen Käse bei der Telekom einkaufen. Wenn sie das ganze aber alternativ auch mit Vodafone-LTE oder o2-LTE anbieten können, erreicht 1&1 damit eine deutlich bessere Abdeckung vor allem ländlich. Außerdem sind diese Speedport-Kisten richtiger Schrott. Ein symbolischer Träger dieser Aussage ist diese Speedport W723V-Kiste, die aktuell alle VDSL-Kunden von denen bekommen. Ich habe in den letzten 18 Monaten bei den entsprechenden Kunden so viele Repeater und Power-LAN Systeme installiert, weil diese Router vom WLAN her nichts taugen.

1&1 kann solche Produkte wie Hybrid natürlich nicht selbst entwickeln. Ein riesiges Mobilfunknetz stampft niemand aus dem Boden (und ist außerdem durch die Frequenzen klar geregelt) und auch das DSL-Netz ist fest verwaltet. Da kann sich auch niemand mehr hinneindrängen. Technologisch ist es 1&1 also nicht möglich, so etwas selbst zu entwickeln. Selbst wenn sie wollten, könnten sie es nicht. Denn alle ISP's sind von der Telekom abhängig. Wenige haben auch eigene DSLAM's/Ports im Netz (z.B. QSC, Telefonica oder Vodafone). Das war aber auch schon alles. Theoretisch könnten also nur o2 (Telefonica) oder Vodafone (mit den alten Arcorports) etwas ähnliches bringen.

Hybrid stellt also definitiv einen Wettbewerbsvorteil dar. Denn wenn das Mobilfunknetz sowie auch das Telefonnetz fest geregelt werden und die Frequenzen, Masten und Leitungen bereits schon jemanden gehören, kann ein Anbieter wie 1&1 nichts dergleichen auf den Markt schmeißen. Wie denn auch. Sie sind ja vollkommen abhängig. Muss für so ein Produkt seitens der Mobilfunksysteme etwas geändert werden, kann das 1&1 nicht. Das können in diesem Fall nur o2 oder Vodafone. Oder es muss etwas am DSL geändert werden (z.B. spezielle Firmware bei den Ports). Da muss 1&1 auch bei Telekom, Vodafone, Telefonica oder QSC betteln. Denn eine eigene Software können sie ohne Ports ja garnicht entwickeln.

Egal, was zum Thema Breitband hier in DE abläuft. Es ist immer falsch. Hybrid stellt natürlich jetzt eine Möglichkeit dar, "ein paar" Leute außerhalb der Ballungsgebiete schneller ins Internet zu bringen. Es gibt aber noch genühend weiße Flecken, die unsere liebe Telekom mit dem Produkt nicht abdeckt. Wir hier haben z.B. nur LTE über Vodafone (bis 45 MBit/s) und DSL maximal mit 2 MBit/s und kein Kabel. Wenn 1&1 das ganze also auch über das Vodafonnetz hinbekommt, dann bin ich aber sowas von dabei. Die Telekom kann mit seinem engstirnigen Verhalten und vor allem deren komischen weißen Slowport-Kisten bei mir hier kein Blumentopf gewinnen. Und ich kenne genügend, die LTE bekommen würden und nur maximal 1-2MBit/s aus der KuDA kriegen. Aber LTE eben nicht über die Telekom.


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Man kann über die Telekom denken was man will. Allerdings muß ich sagen das seit dem ich zu denen gewechselt bin mit Mobilfunk, Festnetz und Internet, ich zwar etwas mehr bezahle aber auch was sehr solides dafür bekomme. Keinerlei Probleme mehr. Alles geht reibungslos und wenn mal in den Anfangszeiten ein Wehwehchen war wurde es schnell und freundlich beseitigt. 

Diese 1&1 geiz ist geil Mentalität ist mir sowas von unsymphatisch. Verstehe gar nicht was das für ein Drecksladen sein soll. Was denken die sich denn, glauben die die ganze Technologie bzw. Infrastruktur wie LTE Netz und Kabel Netz ist vom Himmel gefallen? An Stelle der Telekom sollten die denen ne fette Gebühr für die Nutzung der Hybrid abknöpfen... Dann hätten sie Zugang.

Naja, es heißt ja nicht um sonst 1&1 Assinet


----------



## DarkScorpion (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Also ich bin bei 1&1 und bis auf einmal hatte ich nie wirklich Probleme. Ich nutze einen Vdsl 50 Anschluss. Und auch der Kundenservice ist besser geworden. Neulich eine Störung  ( wofür 1&1 aber nichts kann, da ein Telekomiker bei einem Neuanschluss im Hause Mist gemacht hat) und der Techniker kam am nächsten Tag vorbei.

Aber die Forderung kann Ich trotzdem nicht verstehen.


----------



## DaStash (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Eckism schrieb:


> Du bist mir ja schon immer etwas suspekt gewesen, aber dein "4K" Video ist kein 4K Video, das geht nur bis 1080p@60.
> Dein hochgelobtes supergeiles Windoof 10 verarscht dich.



Du Genie solltest vielleicht mal bei der Qualität die entsprechende Einstellung wählen, bevor du solche 'schlauen' Antworten schreibst.

MfG


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Andere dafür zahlen lassen und dann davon profitieren? 

Die Technik wurde von Telekom und Huawei entwickelt.
Hat auch direkt nichts mit dem Resell der Standleitungen zu tun. Schließlich geht es hier um eine Festnetz/Mobilfunk Kombi.

Sollen sie doch selbst in Forschung investieren und sich Partner suchen.
Ich dachte die haben das beste Netz.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



orca113 schrieb:


> Diese 1&1 geiz ist geil Mentalität ist mir sowas von unsymphatisch. Verstehe gar nicht was das für ein Drecksladen sein soll. Was denken die sich denn, glauben die die ganze Technologie bzw. Infrastruktur wie LTE Netz und Kabel Netz ist vom Himmel gefallen? An Stelle der Telekom sollten die denen ne fette Gebühr für die Nutzung der Hybrid abknöpfen... Dann hätten sie Zugang.


Diese "1&1 geiz ist geil" Menthalität ist der Grund dafür, das sich fast jeder einen Anschluss leisten kann. Konkurrenz ist im Hardwaresegment also in Ordnung und wichtig. Aber in der Telekommunikation nicht? Warum 1&1 zu so einen Schritt greifen muss steht ja in meinem letzten Beitrag. Und wer logische Schlüsse ziehen kann weiß auch ebenfalls, warum 1&1 im Service öfter mal schlecht da steht. Bei 1&1 brauch man nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen und weiß auch, warum sie so sind, wie sie sind. Und wenn die Gründe dafür nicht wären, wären sie auch deutlich besser!!!


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



orca113 schrieb:


> Man kann über die Telekom denken was man will. Allerdings muß ich sagen das seit dem ich zu denen gewechselt bin mit Mobilfunk, Festnetz und Internet, ich zwar etwas mehr bezahle aber auch was sehr solides dafür bekomme. Keinerlei Probleme mehr. Alles geht reibungslos und wenn mal in den Anfangszeiten ein Wehwehchen war wurde es schnell und freundlich beseitigt.



Ja, wenn so ein DSL- Anschluss ein Wehwehchen hat leiden alle mit, bis der freundliche Telekomtechniker seine heilende Hände auflegt und seinen eigenen Pfusch behebt. Dafür zahlt man doch gern, eine solide Fehlerrate, gz.


orca113 schrieb:


> Diese 1&1 geiz ist geil Mentalität ist mir sowas von unsymphatisch. Verstehe gar nicht was das für ein Drecksladen sein soll. Was denken die sich denn, glauben die die ganze Technologie bzw. Infrastruktur wie LTE Netz und Kabel Netz ist vom Himmel gefallen? An Stelle der Telekom sollten die denen ne fette Gebühr für die Nutzung der Hybrid abknöpfen... Dann hätten sie Zugang.
> 
> Naja, es heißt ja nicht um sonst 1&1 Assinet




Da hat aber einer Frust. Umsonst oder um sonst was zu tun?

Die Telekom-Monopolmentalität ist mir sowas von unsympatisch. Verstehe gar nicht was das für ein Drecksladen sein . Was denken die sich denn, glauben die ganzen Steuergelder für den Netzausbau sei dazu da ihre Monopolstellung zu stärken?




majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Andere dafür zahlen lassen und dann davon profitieren?
> 
> Die Technik wurde von Telekom und Huawei entwickelt.
> Hat auch direkt nichts mit dem Resell der Standleitungen zu tun. Schließlich geht es hier um eine Festnetz/Mobilfunk Kombi.
> ...



Als ob die dafür ihre eigenen Mittel aufwenden würden...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Als ob die dafür ihre eigenen Mittel aufwenden würden...


Wenn du etwas anderes behauptest hast du keine Ahnung. 

Natürlich wurde viel Eigenkapital für die Forschung und Durchsetzung von Hybrid verwendet.
Aber ich vergas. LTE Zellen bauen sich einfach bloß so aus Luft auf. 
Aber ich bin mir sicher das du deine Behauptungen auch klar belegen kannst. 

Edit:
Das mit keine Ahnung ziehe ich zurück. War im Eifer des Gefechts. Sry.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Telekom: â€žDer Netzausbau erfordert 25 Mrd. Euro vom Staatâ€œ - ComputerBase


1 Jahr alt.    25 Milliarden, reicht? 

Hab ich eben keine Ahnung, immerhin merke ich wann ich verarscht werde.


----------



## DaStash (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas anderes behauptest hast du keine Ahnung.
> 
> Natürlich wurde viel Eigenkapital für die Forschung und Durchsetzung von Hybrid verwendet.
> Aber ich vergas. LTE Zellen bauen sich einfach bloß so aus Luft auf.
> Aber ich bin mir sicher das du deine Behauptungen auch klar belegen kannst.


Dieses Eigenkapital  stammt zum Großteil aus den Erlösen durch die Übernahme eines vollständigen Netzes, was tz. Schuldenübernahme ein echtes Schnäppchen war. Mein Beileid hält sich in Grenzen. 

MfG


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Telekom: â€žDer Netzausbau erfordert 25 Mrd. Euro vom Staatâ€œ - ComputerBase
> 
> 
> 1 Jahr alt.    25 Milliarden, reicht?



Wir sprachen vom Mobilfunknetz! 
Und außerdem auch noch über Forschungsgelder, wie im Beispiel Hybrid.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mir sicher das du deine Behauptungen auch klar belegen kannst.


Den Ball kann man zurückspielen. Kannst du wirklich und glaubhaft belegen, das es nicht durch staatliche Subventionen  oder Fördergeldern finanziert wurde? Und bitte keine Zitate von der Telekom selbst. Die sind in dem Bereich genauso glaubhaft wie die Aussagen von Microsoft, das nur Daten gesammelt werden, um die eigenen Produkte zu verbessern!



> Aber ich vergas. LTE Zellen bauen sich einfach bloß so aus Luft auf.


LTE sowie auch UMTS-Zellen lassen sich aber auch nur aufbauen, wenn man ein eigenes Mobilfunknetz hat. Das hat aber 1&1 nicht und selbst wenn sie das Geld dafür hätten, würden sie keine Zellen bauen können. Die Frequenzen sind verkauft! Es geht also nicht mehr.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wir sprachen vom Mobilfunknetz!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LTE ist ebenfalls eine BReitbandtechnologie. Und wer denkt, das die Telekom die Milliarden nur für DSL verwendet, stellt sich auch ziemlich naiv auf.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wir sprachen vom Mobilfunknetz!




*Netzausbau* steht für den:


Ausbau von Stromnetzen (siehe auch Netzentwicklungsplan)
Ausbau von Erdgasnetzen
Ausbau von Kommunikationsnetzen


Quelle: Wiki


Letztlich sind doch auch die 25 Mrd. nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, das was offiziell beschlossen werden musste. Hätte mich interessiert was ohne diese Finanzspritze anders geworden wäre, vermutlich nicht viel.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Den Ball kann man zurückspielen. Kannst du wirklich und glaubhaft belegen, das es nicht durch staatliche Subventionen  oder Fördergeldern finanziert wurde? Und bitte keine Zitate von der Telekom selbst. Die sind in dem Bereich genauso glaubhaft wie die Aussagen von Microsoft, das nur Daten gesammelt werden, um die eigenen Produkte zu verbessern!



Den Ball spiel ich gern auch wieder an dich zurück. Woher weißt du denn das du dich auf deine Zahlen und Nachrichten 100% verlassen kannst. 
Eben nicht. Genauso wie ich selbst auch. 

Ich hab auch nie behauptet das die Investition ganz allein auf die Telekom beruht. Aber hier wird grad ein Bild suggeriert als ob der Staat komplett alles  bezahlt hätte. 



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> LTE sowie auch UMTS-Zellen lassen sich aber auch nur aufbauen, wenn man ein eigenes Mobilfunknetz hat. Das hat aber 1&1 nicht und selbst wenn sie das Geld dafür hätten, würden sie keine Zellen bauen können. Die Frequenzen sind verkauft! Es geht also nicht mehr.


Dafür kann man zusätzliche Kooperationen eingehen. Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein eigenes Netz sein. 




Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> LTE ist ebenfalls eine BReitbandtechnologie. Und wer denkt, das die Telekom die Milliarden nur für DSL verwendet, stellt sich auch ziemlich naiv auf.


Es ging aber hierum um den Breitbandausbau, da ganz deutlich in den Berichten auf VDSL, Glasfaser bzw Vektoring herauslesbar ist. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> *Netzausbau* steht für den:
> 
> 
> Ausbau von Stromnetzen (siehe auch Netzentwicklungsplan)
> ...



Ja, aber in den Zahlenberichten selbst ließt man immer nur VDSL, Glasfaser und Vektoring heraus.
Darum ging´s mir. Und für das jetzige VDSL und LTE Netz zusammen würden die 20 oder meinetwegen auch 25 Mrd beileibe nicht ausreichen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

sry< doppel


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Den Ball spiel ich gern auch wieder an dich zurück. Woher weißt du denn das du dich auf deine Zahlen und Nachrichten 100% verlassen kannst.
> Eben nicht. Genauso wie ich selbst auch.
> 
> 
> ...




Sowie der Kauf von Kabelnetzanbietern und den Ausbau der LTE Technologie, da die letzten 2-3% nur so zu erreichen seien. 
Ich zitier es dir nochmal: 

"Schon vor einer Woche erklärte van Damme im Interview mit der _Berliner Zeitung, dass die letzten zwei bis drei Prozent bei einem flächendeckenden Ausbau „vermutlich nur über den Mobilfunk zu realisieren seien“. Doch der Mobilfunk sei angesichts von LTE und Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 150 Mbit/s eine gute Alternative, so der Deutschland-Chef der Telekom. "

"Noch ist aber unklar, woher die nötigen Investitionen stammen sollen."

_


majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und für das jetzige VDSL und LTE Netz zusammen würden die 20 oder meinetwegen auch 25 Mrd beileibe nicht ausreichen.



Natürlich nicht, die Kuh will ja gemolken werden.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Den Ball spiel ich gern auch wieder an dich zurück. Woher weißt du denn das du dich auf deine Zahlen und Nachrichten 100% verlassen kannst.
> Eben nicht. Genauso wie ich selbst auch.


Und wieso forderst du Belege, wenn du selbst nichts belegen kannst? Brainlags sind fies, oder? 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Dafür kann man zusätzliche Kooperationen eingehen. Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein eigenes Netz sein.


Doch es muss für die Entwicklung einer neuen Kommunikationstechnologie zwangsläufig ein eigenes Netz sein. 1&1 hat Kooperationen mit Telefonica und Vodafone bzg. dem Mobilfunknetz. Aber trotzdem werden diese es sich nicht gefallen lassen, wenn 1&1 an deren BTS oder Anmeldesystemen herumspielt. Und genau wie die Telekom kann sich auch 1&1 eine Entwicklung sparen, wenn lauter Konkurrenten involviert werden müssen, damit die Technik fertig wird.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Es ging aber hierum um den Breitbandausbau, da ganz deutlich in den Berichten auf VDSL, Glasfaser bzw Vektoring herauslesbar ist.


Klar wurde es "offiziell"für diese Technologien bereitgestellt. Aber ist dem wirklich so? Genau die gleiche Situation wie oben. Du kannst nicht beweisen, das sie die Wahrheit sagen und ich kann nicht beweisen, das sie lügen. Aber meiner Meinung nach kann man viel erzählen, wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Aber doch nicht 100%! Und darum geht´s doch.
Wenn der Staat wirklich alles komplett allein finanziert hätte, könnte man auch genauso auch auf dessen Forschungsabteilung setzen und müsste nicht selbst tätig werden und passende Partner im Ausland findig machen. 



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Und wieso forderst du Belege, wenn du selbst nichts belegen kannst? Brainlags sind fies, oder?


Du ich hab hier schon zig mal Sachen zu diesem Thema verlinkt. Irgendwann nervt es auch mal.
Aber wenn du bereits schon sagst, das man sich auf diese Belege nicht stützen kann...so what? 



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Doch es muss für die Entwicklung einer neuen Kommunikationstechnologie zwangsläufig ein eigenes Netz sein. 1&1 hat Kooperationen mit Telefonica und Vodafone bzg. dem Mobilfunknetz. Aber trotzdem werden diese es sich nicht gefallen lassen, wenn 1&1 an deren BTS oder Anmeldesystemen herumspielt. Und genau wie die Telekom kann sich auch 1&1 eine Entwicklung sparen, wenn lauter Konkurrenten involviert werden müssen, damit die Technik fertig wird.


Gut, aber wir sprechen jetzt von einer Sache, die erst seit knapp 1 Jahr auf dem Markt ist und bisweilen nur ein einziger Anbieter auf dem deutschen Markt vertreten hat. 



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Klar wurde es "offiziell"für diese Technologien bereitgestellt. Aber ist dem wirklich so? Genau die gleiche Situation wie oben. Du kannst nicht beweisen, das sie die Wahrheit sagen und ich kann nicht beweisen, das sie lügen. Aber meiner Meinung nach kann man viel erzählen, wenn der Tag lang ist.



Dann haben wir beide jetzt ne Zwickmühle. 
Ich sag doch selbst nicht das alles zu 100% selbst bezahlt wurde. Aber es wäre genauso auch leichtgläubig zu glauben das die Telekom da quasi überhaupt nichts selbst gezahlt hätte.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht 100%! Und darum geht´s doch.
> Wenn der Staat wirklich alles komplett allein finanziert hätte, könnte man auch genauso auch auf dessen Forschungsabteilung setzen und müsste nicht selbst tätig werden und passende Partner im Ausland findig machen.



Ja und was soll die Regierung dann mit der Technologie? 
Würde auch nur ums weiterverkaufen an Anbieter gehen. 
Hätte allerdings das volle finanzielle Risiko getragen, sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja und was soll die Regierung dann mit der Technologie?
> Würde auch nur ums weiterverkaufen an Anbieter gehen.
> Hätte allerdings das volle finanzielle Risiko getragen, sehr wahrscheinlich.



Nein weil du davon sprachst, das die Regierung allein den Ausbau trage.
Das hieße ja das auch die Forschung mitfinanziert wurde. Und dem glaube ich eher nicht. 

Ansonsten eben mein obriges Beispiel. Selbst entwickeln und dann eben den Anbieter überlassen. 
Sehe da keinen Unterschied zu einer normalen finanziellen Förderung. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hab ich eben keine Ahnung, immerhin merke ich wann ich verarscht werde.



Ist doch dein Gutes Recht, dir nichts alles bieten zu lassen. O.o
Nur wenn du das Ganze sachlich und objektiv herangehst, sollte dir auch klar sein, das mit Förderung allein nicht alles zu 100% finanziell getragen werden kann.

Das heißt selbstverständlich wird auch Eigenkapital dazu verwendet.
Du behauptest aber gerade das Gegenteil. 

Ich gebe gern zu das ich bei dem Thema auch nicht grad objektiv bin. Versuche mich aber dann zu fassen und meinen Dickkopf für andere Meinungen Platz zu machen. 

D.h. um es noch einmal deutlich zu machen...Ich teile nicht die Ansicht, dass das Netz *allein *finanziell vom Bund finanziert wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Schon traurig, was in Sachen Netzausbau in Deutschland so passiert. Ist wohl alles "Neuland".

Wenn man dann noch solche News liest (Internet mit 10 GBit/s: Superschnelles Internet für 170.000 Haushalte in US-Stadt), wird einem erst richtig bewusst, wie lächerlich das ganze hier im Land abläuft.

Ich meine wir haben quasi keine natürliche Ressourcen, da müssen wir doch erst recht ein Interesse an einem gut ausgebauten Internet haben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Glaub mal gelesen zu haben das ein kompletter Glasfaserausbau bei über 90 Mrd. liegen würde.
Aber irgendwo muss es auch herkommen. Von 20 Euro im Monat, so wie es viele gern hätten jedenfalls nicht. 

Wobei manche Firmen behaupten das es auch günstiger ginge. Ist die Frage ob günstig dann auch gut ist.
Glasfaser über Fernmeldemasten oder bloß einen halben Meter im Boden, will ich nur ungern als Zukunftsnetz haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Klar kostet gute Infrastruktur Geld und klar soll Leistung auch ihren entsprechenden Preis haben.

Aber ständig nur halbe Arbeit und ein Netzflickenteppich ist am Ende bestimmt teurer, als einmal aber dafür richtig.

Und das können wir uns eigentlich in Deutschland nicht erlauben, wegen (wie bereits erwähnt) fehlender natürlicher Ressourcen. Wir brauchen als Ausgleich ein gut ausgebautes Internet.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Glaub mal gelesen zu haben das ein kompletter Glasfaserausbau bei über 90 Mrd. liegen würde.
> Aber irgendwo muss es auch herkommen. Von 20 Euro im Monat, so wie es viele gern hätten jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Wobei manche Firmen behaupten das es auch günstiger ginge. Ist die Frage ob günstig dann auch gut ist.
> Glasfaser über Fernmeldemasten oder bloß einen halben Meter im Boden, will ich nur ungern als Zukunftsnetz haben.




Das Glasfaser liegt seit der Wende im Boden, das ist nicht der Punkt. Einige trifft es da extrem, Glasfaser bis ans Haus, bekommen die auch kein herkömmliches DSL mehr. Aber Glasfaser nimmt auch keiner in Betrieb. Dort greift nun LTE, so ein Irrsinn steht für mich stellvertretend fürs Steuergelder verbrennen.


Ob das Netz nun allein durch den Bund oder die Post finanziert wurde, darüber würde ich nun auch nicht streiten.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das Glasfaser liegt seit der Wende im Boden, das ist nicht der Punkt. Einige trifft es da extrem, Glasfaser bis ans Haus, bekommen die auch kein herkömmliches DSL mehr. Aber Glasfaser nimmt auch keiner in Betrieb. Dort greift nun LTE, so ein Irrsinn steht für mich stellvertretend fürs Steuergelder verbrennen.


Das ganze mit dem Glasfaser wird sowieso vollkommen falsch angegangen. Ich brauch kein Glasfaser bis ins Haus. Mir reicht es, wenn das Glasfaser bis zum Outdoor-DSLAM geht, an den ich mit maximal 600-700 Meter Leitungslänge angeschlossen bin, um meine 50 MBit/s zu bekommen. Ich brauch das Kabel nicht bis ins Haus. Es reichen zentrale Übergabepunkte.

 LTE wäre eine interessante Alternative, wenn die Anbieter auch mehr Zunder auf die Zellen geben und zwischen stationärem und mobilen Kunden besser unterscheiden würden. Aber das packen die Anbieter ja nicht. Stationäre Kunden können sich nur über eine Zelle anmelden und haben keine Bandbreitenbegrenzung. Mobile hingegen haben eine Begrenzung, können sich aber an jede Zelle des Anbieters anmelden.

Wenn dann die stationären Empfänger auch noch bis XX% priorisiert werden, dann kann LTE durchaus interessant sein. Selbst der Ping reicht zum daddeln aus (auch wenn mir gerade das komplett wumpe wäre). Ich hätte lieber 16-20 MBit/s (~45 MBit/s möglich) sicher über LTE, als noch auf etwas zu warten, was hier ja noch nicht einmal im Gespräch ist!


----------



## Cleriker (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*

Wenn man in der Lage ist Artikel raus zu suchen in denen steht, dass die Telekom25Mrd.vom Staat dazu bekommt, dann kann man doch wohl auch etwas weiter gucken und stellt fest, dass sie in diesem Zusammenhang selbst knapp 50 Mrd. investieren müssen. Ist das echt zuviel verlangt?
Ich möchte mal sehen wie ihr reagiert, wenn ihr 25 Mrd. aus eurer Tasche irgendwo investiert und dann kommt 1&1 und will das nutzen dürfen?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal sehen wie ihr reagiert, wenn ihr 25 Mrd. aus eurer Tasche irgendwo investiert und dann kommt 1&1 und will das nutzen dürfen?


Anstelle der Telekom würde ich mich da überhaupt nicht wundern. Denn wenn man der einzige Anbieter/Technologiekonzern in Deutschland ist, der Zugriff auf die letzte Meile, den neuesten DSLAM's und DSL-Ports und ein gut ausgebautes Mobilfunknetz hat, kann es ja nur so kommen. Schließlich haben dank der Telekom und der Bundesnetzagentur nur die Telekom selbst die möglichkeit, so etwas zu entwickeln und zu testen. Wären die Telekommunikationsnetze nicht reguliert und jeder Anbieter hätte da einen entsprechenden Teil des Kuchens, könnte auch jeder Anbieter eine entsprechende Entwicklung starten. Können sie aber nicht.

Und die Telekom kann mit entsprechenden Gebühren die Technologie deutlich besser ausschlachten. Wenn sie die Hybrid-Technik 1&1 zur Verfügung stellen und 1&1 bekommt es hin, dies über Vodafone- oder TDe-Mobilnetze (Telefonica) anzubieten, bekommt 1&1 zwar einen größeren Kundenstamm bzgl. Hybrid. Dafür verdient die Telekom an jedem einzelnen Kunden mit. Beim DSL funktioniert es doch auch. Bei Hybrid verdienen sie dann gleich zweimal. Zum einen am DSL und zum anderen an der Hybridlizenz.


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, wenn so ein DSL- Anschluss ein Wehwehchen hat leiden alle mit, bis der freundliche Telekomtechniker seine heilende Hände auflegt und seinen eigenen Pfusch behebt. Dafür zahlt man doch gern, eine solide Fehlerrate, gz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Shorty, 

soviel "Stuss" habe ich lange nicht in einem Beitrag gelesen.

Erstens ging es um Probleme beim Neuanschluss was mich nichts extra gekostet hat. Zweitens bin ich nicht gefrustet. Warum auch? Bezahle Monatlich eine Leistung (wie schon gesagt, in mancher Hinsicht etwas teurer als bei anderen Anbietern) und mit dieser Leistung bin ich zufrieden. Bin zufrieden mit der Qualität des Telekomanschlusses und dem Service.

Sag mir mal hier was was mit Frust zu tun hat.

Fakt ist das die Telekom die Netze verlegt, sprich die Infrastruktur geschaffen hat auf der sich heute in D das digitale Leben abspielt. Die Grundsteine wurden dafür von der Telekom, damals Post, schon vor Langer Zeit gelegt. Zu einer Zeit (lege  mich mal weit aus dem Fenster...) in der man an die meisten Member hier im Forum noch nicht gedacht hat. Denke solche Mammut-Geschichten wie Telekommunikationsnetze sind ohne Förderung gar nicht möglich.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Anstelle der Telekom würde ich mich da überhaupt nicht wundern. Denn wenn man der einzige Anbieter/Technologiekonzern in Deutschland ist, der Zugriff auf die letzte Meile, den neuesten DSLAM's und DSL-Ports und ein gut ausgebautes Mobilfunknetz hat, kann es ja nur so kommen. Schließlich haben dank der Telekom und der Bundesnetzagentur nur die Telekom selbst die möglichkeit, so etwas zu entwickeln und zu testen. Wären die Telekommunikationsnetze nicht reguliert und jeder Anbieter hätte da einen entsprechenden Teil des Kuchens, könnte auch jeder Anbieter eine entsprechende Entwicklung starten. Können sie aber nicht.
> 
> Und die Telekom kann mit entsprechenden Gebühren die Technologie deutlich besser ausschlachten. Wenn sie die Hybrid-Technik 1&1 zur Verfügung stellen und 1&1 bekommt es hin, dies über Vodafone- oder TDe-Mobilnetze (Telefonica) anzubieten, bekommt 1&1 zwar einen größeren Kundenstamm bzgl. Hybrid. Dafür verdient die Telekom an jedem einzelnen Kunden mit. Beim DSL funktioniert es doch auch. Bei Hybrid verdienen sie dann gleich zweimal. Zum einen am DSL und zum anderen an der Hybridlizenz.



Nur weil denen die letzte Meile gehört und vom Bund gefördert wird, steht es anderen Unternehmen doch frei selbst eigene Techniken, mit Hilfe von Partnerschaften (wie eben hier geschehen mit Huawei) zu entwickeln. O.o
Tests könnten genauso mit den richtigen Kooperationen im Ausland stattfinden.

Ich empfinde das eher als lahme Rechtfertigung etwas vom Kuchen so günstig wie möglich ab zubekommen.
Am Ende heißt es dann wieder, Telekom sei zu teuer, bei den Anderen gibt´s das für ein Appel und ein Ei. Der Grund dürfte ja dann wohl bekannt sein. 

Ich würde zumindest als Unternehmen es dann nicht mehr einsehen Gelder in Forschungen für neue Produkte zu investieren, wenn es die anderen dann hinterher quasi für lau bekommen. 

Ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst und was du meinst. Aber ob das allein dafür ausreicht zu sagen "so wir sind zu schwach, ihr seid zu stark - gibt uns gefällig was ab!" mag ich bezweifeln.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nur weil denen die letzte Meile gehört und vom Bund gefördert wird, steht es anderen Unternehmen doch frei selbst eigene Techniken, mit Hilfe von Partnerschaften (wie eben hier geschehen mit Huawei) zu entwickeln. O.o


Ohne eigene DSLAM's, an denen sie Anpassungen vornehmen können? Ohne eigenes Mobilfunknetz, an denen sie Anpassungen vornehmen können? Ohne eigene Netz-Infrastruktur, an denen sie testen können? Ohne Sprit fährt auch kein Auto. Die Telekom kann die Technik von Huawei hier in Deutschland auf die Netze programmieren und keinn sein Netz entsprechend anpassen. 1&1 kann weder eigene DSLAM Portprofile definieren und einspielen, noch können sie den Vorgang im Mobilfunknetz regeln. Wie soll das gehen???



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das eher als lahme Rechtfertigung etwas vom Kuchen so günstig wie möglich ab zubekommen.
> Am Ende heißt es dann wieder, Telekom sei zu teuer, bei den anderen gibt´s das für ein Appel und ein Ei. Der Grund dürfte ja dann wohl bekannt sein.


Spielst du wieder auf den "angeblich" schlechten Service an? Die Hauptschuld am technischen Störungs-Service von 1&1 trägt der Netzbetreiber (nicht Provider - ISP) und es ist denen vertraglich sogar untersagt, das dem Kunden so offen mitzuteilen. Außerdem gehört es zum Leitfaden von 1&1, nach Möglichkeit als alleiniger Verantwortlicher gegenüber dem Kunden aufzutreten. Das dem nicht so ist, wissen wir aber auch aus den Medien bereits deutlich genug.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich würde zumindest als Unternehmen es dann nicht mehr einsehen Gelder in Forschungen für neue Produkte zu investieren, wenn es die anderen dann hinterher für lau bekommen.


Für lau bekommt da keiner etwas. Die ISP's zahlen ausnahmslos alle für dioe letzte Meile. Für Telekomports (wenn nicht über QSC, TDe oder Vodafone schaltbar) zahlen sie auch Mietgebühr für den DSL-Port. Oder was meinst du, was bei 1&1 der Regio-Aufschlag bedeutet? Jeder Regio-Kunde wird über einen Telekom-Port geschaltet und zahlt dadurch pauschal 4,99 € im Monat mehr. Nun tu aber mal nicht so, als müsste die Telekom ihre Technik verschenken. Die werden sich bei Erfolg auch das Hybrid versilbern lassen. Da kannst du Gift drauf nehmen!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Ohne eigene DSLAM's, an denen sie Anpassungen vornehmen können? Ohne eigenes Mobilfunknetz, an denen sie Anpassungen vornehmen können? Ohne eigene Netz-Infrastruktur, an denen sie testen können? Ohne Sprit fährt auch kein Auto. Die Telekom kann die Technik von Huawei hier in Deutschland auf die Netze programmieren und keinn sein Netz entsprechend anpassen. 1&1 kann weder eigene DSLAM Portprofile definieren und einspielen, noch können sie den Vorgang im Mobilfunknetz regeln. Wie soll das gehen???



Mein Beispiel galt für alle und nicht nur für das Beispiel 1&1.
Wenn dem Unternehmen so etwas nicht möglich ist, dann muss man wohl oder übel Abstriche eingehen. Ich geh als kleine Software Firma ja auch nicht zur großen  Konkurrenz  und sag, hey gibt mir euer Produkt. Ich hab selbst nicht die Mittel und Wege dafür. 



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Spielst du wieder auf den "angeblich" schlechten Service an? Die Hauptschuld am Service von 1&1 trägt der Netzbetreiber (nicht Provider - ISP) und es ist denen vertraglich sogar untersagt, das dem Kunden so offen mitzuteilen. Außerdem gehört es zum Leitfaden von 1&1, nach Möglichkeit als alleiniger Verantwortlicher gegenüber dem Kunden aufzutreten. Das dem nicht so ist, wissen wir aber auch aus den Medien bereits deutlich genug.


Hatte ich doch überhaupt nicht erwähnt. O.o
Viel eher ging es mir darum, das es so der Konkurrent trotz Anteilkosten wesentlich günstiger an den Mann bringen kann und die Telekom mal wieder als zu teurer dar steht. Ich weiß ja nicht wie sehr die das jetzt jucken kann, aber meine eigenen Konkurrenten quasi größer zu machen, kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein.
Mögen die auch damit Geld verdienen, trotz allem gehen Kunden verloren und irgendwann ist dann die Konkurrenz mächtig genug mehr als zuvor bewerkstelligen zu können. Siehe Beispiel Vodafone und Kabel (das übrigens auch mal zur Telekom bzw der Post gehörte)



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Für lau bekommt da keiner etwas. Die ISP's zahlen ausnahmslos alle für die letzte Meile. Für Telekomports (wenn nicht über QSC, TDe oder Vodafone schaltbar) zahlen sie auch Mietgebühr für den DSL-Port. Oder was meinst du, was bei 1&1 der Regio-Aufschlag bedeutet? Jeder Regio-Kunde wird über einen Telekom-Port geschaltet und zahlt dadurch pauschal 4,99 € im Monat mehr. Nun tu aber mal nicht so, als müsste die Telekom ihre Technik verschenken. Die werden sich bei Erfolg auch das Hybrid versilbern lassen. Da kannst du Gift drauf nehmen!


Ich weiß das die zahlen. Ich spreche von Forschung! Das logischerweise Geld kostet. Daher schrieb ich auch: "quasi für lau".
Die Ausführung selbst kostet ja schließlich auch der Telekom Geld. Da sollte es nur logisch sein, das Mietgebühren anfallen.
Doch darauf wollte ich auch gar nicht hinaus. Investitionen in neue Techniken. Davon sprach ich.


----------



## Keksdeu (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Ohne eigene DSLAM's, an denen sie Anpassungen vornehmen können? Ohne eigenes Mobilfunknetz, an denen sie Anpassungen vornehmen können? Ohne eigene Netz-Infrastruktur, an denen sie testen können? Ohne Sprit fährt auch kein Auto. Die Telekom kann die Technik von Huawei hier in Deutschland auf die Netze programmieren und keinn sein Netz entsprechend anpassen. 1&1 kann weder eigene DSLAM Portprofile definieren und einspielen, noch können sie den Vorgang im Mobilfunknetz regeln. Wie soll das gehen???


Ganz einfach selbst einen DSLAM aufbauen?

Wie hier schon häufig genug angegeben, Bonding geht mit Techniken die auf dem freien Markt verfügbar sind OHNE direkten Einfluss auf DSLAMs oder ähnlich haben zu müssen, nur das kostet Geld im Aufbau und das doof, zumal keiner ne LTE Flatrate vermieten würde zu den günstigen Konditionen.


----------



## banned4life (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Ohne eigene DSLAM's, an denen sie Anpassungen vornehmen können? Ohne eigenes Mobilfunknetz, an denen sie Anpassungen vornehmen können? Ohne eigene Netz-Infrastruktur, an denen sie testen können? Ohne Sprit fährt auch kein Auto. Die Telekom kann die Technik von Huawei hier in Deutschland auf die Netze programmieren und keinn sein Netz entsprechend anpassen. 1&1 kann weder eigene DSLAM Portprofile definieren und einspielen, noch können sie den Vorgang im Mobilfunknetz regeln. Wie soll das gehen???



Der VPN Tunnel wird am Router aufgemacht. Da brauchst du keinen Zugriff auf irgendwelche Ports oder Zellen 



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Für lau bekommt da keiner etwas. Die ISP's zahlen ausnahmslos alle für dioe letzte Meile. Für Telekomports (wenn nicht über QSC, TDe oder Vodafone schaltbar) zahlen sie auch Mietgebühr für den DSL-Port. Oder was meinst du, was bei 1&1 der Regio-Aufschlag bedeutet? Jeder Regio-Kunde wird über einen Telekom-Port geschaltet und zahlt dadurch pauschal 4,99 € im Monat mehr. Nun tu aber mal nicht so, als müsste die Telekom ihre Technik verschenken. Die werden sich bei Erfolg auch das Hybrid versilbern lassen. Da kannst du Gift drauf nehmen!



Der Regio- Aufschlag gilt nur da, wo die Telekom als einziger Anbieter im HVt gebaut hat. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass die Telekom teurer ist, sondern daran, dass die Telekom wohl sogar Traffic >75 GByte bezahlen lässt. Verschenken tun sie sicher nix, aber ordentlich bezahlen sieht auch anders aus.


----------



## Eckism (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du Genie solltest vielleicht mal bei der Qualität die entsprechende Einstellung wählen, bevor du solche 'schlauen' Antworten schreibst.
> 
> MfG



Dann verarscht mich mein Windoof 10.
Da isses ja gut, das ich nix dafür bezahlt hab.😂


----------



## DaStash (2. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



Eckism schrieb:


> Dann verarscht mich mein Windoof 10.
> Da isses ja gut, das ich nix dafür bezahlt hab.



Wenigstens nimmst du es mit humor. 

Leute, vdsl2 tekom priorisierung durch BNA, schleppenden Ausbau meist erst nach Konkurrenzprojekten, Ausbau von BrückenTechnologien um zukunftsorientierten Netzausbau weiter zu verzögern und jetzt auch noch die Legitimierung durch die EU mit dem investitionsfeindlichen Verhalten Geld zu verdienen.

Die Tkom muss man nun wirklich nicht in Schutz nehmen. 

MfG


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. November 2015)

*AW: 1&1 fordert Zugang zu Hybridtechnik der Telekom*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenigstens nimmst du es mit humor.
> 
> Leute, vdsl2 tekom priorisierung durch BNA, schleppenden Ausbau meist erst nach Konkurrenzprojekten, Ausbau von BrückenTechnologien um zukunftsorientierten Netzausbau weiter zu verzögern und jetzt auch noch die Legitimierung durch die EU mit dem investitionsfeindlichen Verhalten Geld zu verdienen.
> 
> ...



na du hast ja richtig Ahnung....


----------

